# Safe to canxcel ?



## abraarukuk (Jul 12, 2016)

I work in Ajman , unlimited contract as engineer, 4 months left for Visa expiration.I got job offer I
In Dubai, if I want to cancel from current company ,what are the procedures .


----------

